# Alpine PDX missing plug fix



## Kmanian

I lost the plugs to my Alpine PDX 100.4, and at ebay prices, it would cost over $70 to get replacements. So This is my fix. It took about an hour. I hope it helps if you are missing plugs and don't want to give your first born child to actually use your amp again


----------



## sqshoestring

Looks great. Man I hate amps with plugs. I have a couple old PPI with that flat plug that is impossible to find. I found another plug that fit the case with some mods but not wired them up yet. It has a slot in the case that looks nasty without something in it or I would have just direct wired it. This new plug snaps into the hole without modding the metal....just barely.


----------



## Kmanian

sqshoestring said:


> Looks great. Man I hate amps with plugs. I have a couple old PPI with that flat plug that is impossible to find. I found another plug that fit the case with some mods but not wired them up yet. It has a slot in the case that looks nasty without something in it or I would have just direct wired it. This new plug snaps into the hole without modding the metal....just barely.


yep, I have some old school MTX amps that I need plug for, I may end up direct wiring them, because $30 for a plug is insane


----------



## Joe Hamel

Nice job on the mod. If you dont feel like soldering to your amp and drilling holes and the like, the plugs are available at pac parts for $15.13 a pair.


----------



## Kmanian

Joe Hamel said:


> Nice job on the mod. If you dont feel like soldering to your amp and drilling holes and the like, the plugs are available at pac parts for $15.13 a pair.


shut up

Are you serious, for $30 I would have bought the plugs.

oh well, I guess I have options now:laugh:


----------



## sqshoestring

You have good chances of buying parts for newer amps, but old ones who knows. And finding new plugs is something else, I mean they make a lot of sizes and styles but it took me forever to sift through them and find one the right size to try. I still have to find a LP plug, another oddball.


----------



## envisionelec

sqshoestring said:


> Looks great. Man I hate amps with plugs. I have a couple old PPI with that flat plug that is impossible to find. I found another plug that fit the case with some mods but not wired them up yet. It has a slot in the case that looks nasty without something in it or I would have just direct wired it. This new plug snaps into the hole without modding the metal....just barely.


Nah, they can be found. WECO makes 'em! 

WECO - Terminal Blocks for Printed Circuit Boards, Terminal Strips for Panel/Chassis Mounting, Tab and Solder Connectors for Panel/Chassis Mounting, Grounding Terminals & Ceramic Terminal Blocks, Surface Mount Technology, Rail Mounted Electronic Modu


----------



## 2167

WECO - display of the product for Terminal Blocks for Printed Circuit Boards, Terminal Strips for Panel/Chassis Mounting, Tab and Solder Connectors for Panel/Chassis Mounting, Grounding Terminals & Ceramic Terminal Blocks, Surface Mount Technology an

Click link look at connector carefully...PPI Hmmmmm

This is great, can anyone can help me find the other connectors for the AM/ProMos series?


----------



## envisionelec

2167 said:


> WECO - display of the product for Terminal Blocks for Printed Circuit Boards, Terminal Strips for Panel/Chassis Mounting, Tab and Solder Connectors for Panel/Chassis Mounting, Grounding Terminals & Ceramic Terminal Blocks, Surface Mount Technology an
> 
> Click link look at connector carefully...PPI Hmmmmm
> 
> This is great, can anyone can help me find the other connectors for the AM/ProMos series?


They're all WECO types. You can buy them from Digikey, Mouser...no sense in spending $30 from some robot on eBay.


----------



## sqshoestring

I need the old PPI like these
Crutchfield CR-4X50P outside - Amp Guts

Also used on OS Sansui.


----------



## envisionelec

sqshoestring said:


> I need the old PPI like these
> Crutchfield CR-4X50P outside - Amp Guts
> 
> Also used on OS Sansui.


Whoo. Yeah, that's going to be interesting. You might want to replace the assembly with another type of connector similar to the WECO. That is...if it would fit.

Someone should build aftermarket replacements for all these impossible-to-find parts.

Someone....


----------



## sqshoestring

envisionelec said:


> Whoo. Yeah, that's going to be interesting. You might want to replace the assembly with another type of connector similar to the WECO. That is...if it would fit.
> 
> Someone should build aftermarket replacements for all these impossible-to-find parts.
> 
> Someone....


Yeah they are addball, they have flat spades inside that touch. I did find a molex looking connector that fit in there with some mods, don't have it handy but I have it. I'll have to wire it to the board and plug it into the end cap, then I'll have a plug external to wire up. I have two of the crutchfields like that and a 2ch sansui to do, that is 5 plugs. Meh.


----------



## imjustjason

sqshoestring said:


> I'll have to wire it to the board and plug it into the end cap, then I'll have a plug external to wire up. I have two of the crutchfields like that and a 2ch sansui to do, that is 5 plugs. Meh.


You could always just bypass doing all that work and pass them on to someone on the internet... IDK, maybe... me.


----------



## 2167

sqshoestring said:


> I need the old PPI like these
> Crutchfield CR-4X50P outside - Amp Guts
> 
> Also used on OS Sansui.


Those are the ones that are similar or same as the AM/ProMos?
Precision Power ProMOS-450 outside - Amp Guts


----------



## sqshoestring

2167 said:


> Those are the ones that are similar or same as the AM/ProMos?
> Precision Power ProMOS-450 outside - Amp Guts


They look a lot like that, but ones I have snap into the end plate then the plug locks into that. The factory one mounts to the board and the plug just goes in the hole like the one you show. But the contacts are strange they are flat not pins like most.

I think I got the crutchfields off the net pretty cheap lol. Don't recall if I tested them or not I think one worked fine, they look ok one has some rubbing on the lettering. The sansui came from a police auction long ago, in person.


----------

